# problema compilazione kernel

## Ikari_86

ho compilato 4 volte il kernel ma nemmeno uno funzionava a dovere, con quello che ho compilato io framebuffer e audio non funzionavano, con il genkernell niente scheda di rete e audio.....

se io posto la configurazione del mio pc c'è qualche buon'anima che mi dice che devo mettrci nel kernel per far funzionare tutto ?

----------

## Luca89

Per la scheda audio guarda qui.

Per il framebuffer puoi dare un'occhiata qui.

----------

## .:chrome:.

ogni machina è diversa (ovviamente) e per fare un buon kernel si dovrebbe essere sulla macchina su cui si sta lavorando.

farlo attraverso un forum è un po' dura.

lascia le opzioni standard. mai un make distclean che ripulisce la directory del kernel (e cancella la configurazione) e poi fai il make senza preoccuparti di fare la configurazione. userai quella standard.

ci metterà un po', ma almeno avrai un kernel funzionante da cui partire.

il lavoro di finitura lo puoi anche fare un po' alla volta man mano che inizi a conoscere il sistema, non trovi?

----------

## Ikari_86

ok ora provo, comunque non ho tolto nulla quando ho fatto "make menuconfig" la prima volta.... quindi il mio kernel dovrebbe essere standard + i moduli che ho messo io, ma il framebuffer non parte lo stesso  :Embarassed: 

non c'è un modo per vedere che moduli carica il genkernel?, per capire come fa ad attivare il framebuffer.....

----------

## .:chrome:.

la configurazione standard usa un framebuffer vesa, se non ricordo male.

per attivarlo passa un vga=791 come parametro al kernel.

io comunque mi preoccuperei prima di fare un sistema perfettamente funzionante, che del framebuffer. quello è un dettaglio estetico, e nulla di più

----------

## Ikari_86

lo so che Ã¨ una cosa puramente estetica, mooolto meno importante della scheda audio, ma pensavo fosse una cosa banale da risolvere......

il mio lilo.conf Ã¨ questo

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeou=50

vga=791

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-fb3

          label=gentoo

          read-only

          root=/dev/hda2

          append="video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85"

il modulo nel kernel Ã¨ "vesafb-tng" ma ho provato anche con "vesafb", ho provato anche a mettere "vesafb-tng" nell'append ma niente

ora sto provando a sitemate l'audio....

----------

## .:chrome:.

decidi: o metti vga=791 oppure specifichi video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85

il primo funziona con vesafb, il secondo con vesafb-tng

visto che hai vesafb-tng l'unica scelta è usare video=...

io partirei da qualcosa di più semplice, tipo video=vesafb:1280x1024-16 e poi andrei a sistemare un pezzo alla volta per vedere se va tutto bene

----------

## Ikari_86

ho tolto vga=791 e messo video=vesafb:1280x1024-16 ma niente, rimane tutto come prima  :Crying or Very sad: 

per l'audio ho provato a configurare gli alsa driver con il modulo x la scheda audio integrato nel kernel e il risultato è stato questo 

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

FATAL: Module snd_cmipci not found.                                       [ !! ] 

ho appena finito di ricompilare il kernel senza gli alsa driver integrati, così provo ad installarli dopo (emerge alsa-oss)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ikari_86 wrote:*   

> ho tolto vga=791 e messo video=vesafb:1280x1024-16 ma niente, rimane tutto come prima  

 

che palle. metti vesafb e vga=791 e smettila di rompere (scherzo  :Wink: )

 *Ikari_86 wrote:*   

> per l'audio ho provato a configurare gli alsa driver con il modulo x la scheda audio integrato nel kernel e il risultato è stato questo 
> 
> /etc/init.d/alsasound start
> 
>  * Loading ALSA modules...
> ...

 

eeeeh? scusa, ma perché stai tirando su gli alsa-driver?

stai seguendo una guida per kernel 2.4?

alsa-driver non si usa più, dal kernel 2.6

ma la leggi la documentazione o cosa?  :Confused: 

----------

## PboY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eeeeh? scusa, ma perché stai tirando su gli alsa-driver?
> 
> stai seguendo una guida per kernel 2.4?
> ...

 

```
Se si sceglie di usare ALSA fornito dal kernel, questi sono i pro e i contro:

Kernel ALSA    Pro e Contro

+    Stabile poichè i driver sono integrati nel kernel.

+    Basta una sola soluzione, senza ripetere emerge.

-    Potrebbe essere una versione più vecchia di alsa-driver.

Se si sceglie di usare alsa-driver,

alsa-driver    Pro e Contro

+    Ultimi driver dal ALSA Project.

-    Ogni kernel che si compila richiede un re-emerge di alsa-driver.

-    Ha bisogno che siano disabilitate alcune opzioni di configurazione del kernel per funzionare in maniera corretta.

E allora...

La principale differenza tra alsa-driver e ALSA fornito dal kernel è che alsa-driver è più aggiornato della versione nel kernel. Non è una grande differenza, e si raccomanda di usare ALSA fornito dal kernel per un facile uso. Prima di riportare problemi relativi al suono in Gentoo Bugzilla, cercate di riprodurli usando alsa-driver e inserite il bug report. 
```

direttamente da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml ... non vedo dove venga detto che dal 2.6, gli alsa-driver non debbano essere usati. ci sono elencati pro e contro, la scelta è a discrezione dell'utente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

cercherò il documento in cui l'avevo letto. non so che dirti.

il pacchetto alsa-drivers, comunque veniva usato con il kernel-2.4 per integrare i moduli, che all'epoca non c'erano, perché c'era solo OSS

io ti dico che non ho mai usato quel pacchetto e non ho mai avuto problemi di alcun tipo. tu sei in grado di giudicare la maggiore o minore bontà di un modulo audio esterno rispetto a quelli del kernel? io no... se tu sei in grado, tanto di cappello... ma permettimi di dubitarne

----------

## PboY

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> cercherò il documento in cui l'avevo letto. non so che dirti.
> 
> il pacchetto alsa-drivers, comunque veniva usato con il kernel-2.4 per integrare i moduli, che all'epoca non c'erano, perché c'era solo OSS
> 
> io ti dico che non ho mai usato quel pacchetto e non ho mai avuto problemi di alcun tipo. tu sei in grado di giudicare la maggiore o minore bontà di un modulo audio esterno rispetto a quelli del kernel? io no... se tu sei in grado, tanto di cappello... ma permettimi di dubitarne

 

infatti la mia scelta non si basa su una conoscenza di maggiore o minore bontà, ma dal fatto che preferisco avere software nuovo... e dalla mia posso dire che ho sempre usato gli alsa-driver e non ho mai avuto problemi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

eh, ma capisci che non è molto affidabile, come politica. è anche rischiosa, perché più nuovo può voler dire meno stabile

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> eh, ma capisci che non è molto affidabile, come politica. è anche rischiosa, perché più nuovo può voler dire meno stabile

 

k.gothmog questo non è assolutamente vero.

I drivers alsa inclusi nel kernel sono spesso release canditate che risultando instabili e buggati mentre gli alsa-driver sono appunto, la versione più aggiornata STABILE.

Io da utilizzatore di alsa built-in, sono passato al pacchetto alsa-driver proprio per problemi di stabilità (con il modulo emu10k1).

----------

## Ikari_86

le sto provando tutte, alsa driver e alsa come modulo nel kernel ma niente, ho ricompilato il kenel già 8 volte ma ne framebuffer ne audio accennano a funzionare...

"lspci -v | grep -i audio" restituisce questo

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

la mia scheda video è una geforce4, che moduli devo integrare nel kernel?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> k.gothmog questo non è assolutamente vero.
> 
> I drivers alsa inclusi nel kernel sono spesso release canditate che risultando instabili e buggati mentre gli alsa-driver sono appunto, la versione più aggiornata STABILE.

 

beh... questa è una cosa che non sapevo.

sinceramente mi lascia un po' perplesso, ma presumo che se ti sei preso la libertà di scriverlo, tu conosca l'argomento meglio di me.

in questo caso ammetto l'errore. scusatemi

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... questa è una cosa che non sapevo.
> 
> sinceramente mi lascia un po' perplesso

 

Non lo sapevo nemmeno io e quando mi è stata dimostrata la cosa sono rimasto parecchio perplesso in effetti.   :Confused: 

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao, 

ho avuto anche io questo problema su come configurare la scheda audio.

Come detto sopra puoi utilizzare i driver presenti nel kernel o quelli esterni.

Per ricordarmi in futuro come configurarla ho creato questa breve guida  audio-alsa

se ti interessa dacci un'occhiata!

ciao

----------

## Ikari_86

ho configurato il kernel seguendo la guida di Bionicle ma quando lo compilo succede questo

```

# make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

................

parte tagliata

................

  INSTALL sound/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko

  INSTALL sound/drivers/snd-virmidi.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.12-gentoo-r6; fi

```

che significa??

----------

## Bionicle

Esattamente non so cosa é il tuo problema. Assicurati però il tipo di scheda audio che utilizzi e modificala di conseguenza nel kernel.

Prova a pulire il kernel dalle impostazioni "vecchie" (quelle non piu utilizzate) con make clean e poi ricompila il tutto e vedi se cambia qualche cosa.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ikari_86 wrote:*   

> ho configurato il kernel seguendo la guida di Bionicle ma quando lo compilo succede questo
> 
> ```
> 
> # make && make modules_install
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non vorrei dire una boiata, ma mi sembra che non ci sia nessun errore....poco su ti dice che il "kernel is ready" in arch/i386/boot/bzImage (e quindi devi solo copiarlo in boot) dopo di che avendogli detto di installare i moduli, te li installa...ed a quanto vedo hai deciso di compilare i driver alsa come moduli....

Comunque non capisco dove sta il problema...

----------

## Luca89

concordo con nick_spacca non vedo nessun errore....  :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

Che bello crearsi problemi che non esistono  :Wink: 

Ikari_86 vai tranquillo, è tutto a posto come ti è già stato detto

Ciao!

----------

